# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei module | Mate 8 update 31/12/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 12.**47.1902
31/12/2016 *  *We wish you a Happy New Year     * * * *Added Mate 8 Models: *  *NXT-AL01*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-AL10* -  Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-AL10A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-AL10B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-AL10C*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-CL00A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-CL00B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-DL00A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-DL00B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L09*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L09A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L09B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L29*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L29A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-L29B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-TL00A*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info*NXT-TL00B*  - Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Remove FRP, Remove HuaweiID, Bootloader  Lock/Unlock/ReadKey, Repair MAC, Reset to factory, Get info ** ** __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nizer mostafa

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئععععععععععع

----------

